# Amiibo Cards!



## Fancy Chubby Cat (Nov 10, 2016)

I've been searching for specific amiibo cards, and I'm willing to take them in exchange for ones I already own. I'll keep collecting cards so this list will be updated every once in a while.
Here's what I can offer:

Cheri
Lopez
Knox
Phil
Mint
Midge
Flurry
Flo
Chief
Diana
Henry
Peanut
Anchovy
Paula
Friga
Chevre
Wart Jr.
Genji
Gala
Astrid 
Rolf
Antonio
Chrissy 
Melba

I am looking for:

Stitches
Zucker
Kabuki
Fang
Portia
Coco

I will privately discuss how we'll get the cards to each other.


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi! Just in case you didn't already know, there is a section dedicated to trading amiibo cards! 
Here is the link: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?157-Animal-Crossing-amiibo-Card-Post-Office
It would probably yield more results to put a thread there instead ^_^ 
Good luck with your trading! I hope you get what you are after!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 10, 2016)

I've gone ahead and moved this to the correct forum board for you.

Also, it's always better to simply report a thread if it's in the wrong section rather than directing someone to the correct board, as this counts as mini modding and can earn you a warning. Please use the report feature in the future. Thanks!


----------



## Alang19 (Nov 10, 2016)

I would like to trade for your Diana.  I have Coco, Portia, and Stitches to trade. Thank you.


----------



## Levolpehh (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello, I can offer Portia for your Chrissy  
Depending on where you live.. need to update your thread with your region/proffered shipping regions.


----------



## fiona (Nov 11, 2016)

I can trade Portia for Diana


----------



## Fancy Chubby Cat (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry everyone asking for Diana, she's taken now, but I'll collect more cards and hope I get extra Diana cards.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Levolpehh said:


> Hello, I can offer Portia for your Chrissy
> Depending on where you live.. need to update your thread with your region/proffered shipping regions.



I accept this trade. I keep things like the region I'm in private and only let it out to people via private message.

Update: Anyone offering Portia, you'll have to cross her off since I managed to find a pack with her. I am still willing to give away villagers you offered Portia for though, if you have a different offer or another suggestion on how to go about this.


----------

